

A Beginner’s Guide to Integrated Development Environments - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/10/06/ide-guide/

======
bl4k
Wikipedia contains a fully documented and referenced table of IDE's with links
to reviews and comparisons:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_develo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments)

This page on text editors is also excellent:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors#Prog...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_text_editors#Programming_features)

Wikipedia is weird in that way, there is little information on some topics but
an overload of non-encyclopedic information on niche topics. For more depth
there are articles that are also language specific, for eg. PHP:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PHP_editors>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP_Development_Tools>

and Javascript-based editors:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Javascript-
based_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Javascript-
based_source_code_editors)

------
mrcharles
I wonder what their rationale is for listing visual studio as costing $549,
when you can get the excellent express versions for free. They do have some
limitations, but if all you are looking to do is get what works, then they are
perfectly viable.

------
jonhendry
The Inform 7 IDE is pretty sweet, albeit specifically for the development of
text adventures in Inform 7.

<http://inform7.com/learn/movies/>

Click 'build', and it compiles the game, produces a map of the locations in
the game, indexes all the items in the game, and the rules and behaviors
you've specified, etc.

------
PilotPirx
Great list. I'm missing QtCreator.

~~~
CountHackulus
I agree, I can't believe they missed out on QtCreator. With its Vim mode and
excellent autocomplete support it's my current IDE of choice.

~~~
jolie
Sorry I missed it -- no one in my network (or on HN, when I asked) mentioned
QtCreator to me.

------
saundby
Others missed but useful for beginners:

BlueJ (Java), Arachnophilia (HTML/C/Java)

------
fiaz
Excellent post. I'm in the process of bringing some early developers into the
fold and this list gives me a great way to encourage them to discover their
coding preferences on their own.

